# Braune Fische



## Fyggi (24. Oktober 2004)

Hai,
ich weiß, das die folgende Anfrage für einen Aufschrei der Entrüstung  |krach: sorgen wird, bitte aber trotzdem um eine sachliche Auskunft:

Warum sollen ausserhalb der Schonzeit keine braunen Fische entnommen werden? |kopfkrat 

Wenn ich im Frühjahr 2 blanke Fische entnehme, von denen der eine als Überspringer im Herbst blank wäre und entnommen werden könnte, der andere aber im Herbst braun auf Braut-/Brätigamsuche gehen würde, wäre dieser Fisch als im Frühjahr entnommener auch für die Fortpflanzung entzogen?! #c 

Gibt es ausser dem moralischen Anspruch auch einen sachlichen Punkt?

Also, bitte laßt mich leben..... #h 

TL, Marc


----------



## Lotte (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

moin-moin,

  ich bin zwar noch nicht von dem virus infiziert, versuche aber zu antworten!!!

  der blanke kann eventuell im nächsten winter laichen!!! der bunte wird aber fast sicher in diesem winter laichen!!!

 der entnommene blanke im frühjahr hätte ja noch ein 3/4 jahr überleben müssen!!! es gibt für so einen fisch immer ne menge gefahren!!!!


----------



## Fyggi (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Hai Lotte,

ist schon richtig, aber wenn BEIDE Fische im Frühjahr entnommen werden,
hat auch KEINER der beiden Fische, egal ob im Herbst blank oder braun, die Möglichkeit zu laichen |kopfkrat 



Marc


----------



## Gnilftz (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Moin Fyggi,
grundsätzlich kannst Du außerhalb der Schonzeit jeden Fisch entnehmen, der das Mindestmaß überschreitet. Einige Mefoangler, so auch ich, haben da einen gewissen Ehrencodex, Fische im Laichkleid vor der Schonzeit zurückzusetzen, da sie mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auf der Hochzeitsreise sind. Ob dies nun dat nun der ultimative Weg ist, darüber kann man lang und breit philosophieren. 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## nixnutz (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

mal abgesehen vom der gesetzeslage ist auch die entscheidung in der schonzeit nen aufsteiger zu entnehmen eine moralische.
 die zugrundeliegende und einigermaßen einvernehmliche begündung dafür ist, dass fische, die "sicher" für nachwuchs sorgen, released werden. (soweit ein fischleben eben sicher sein kann)
   wer diese herangehensweise mitträgt, wird's wohl auch außerhalb der schonzeit so handhaben. 
 bei blanken ist es eben recht wahrscheinlich, dass auch überspringer dabei sind und somit weit weniger sicher, dass Du einen aufsteiger erwischst.

   oder anders:
 nehmen wir an, von den blanken würden 50% braun und 50% überspringer (rein hypothetisch). wenn Du also nur blanke fängst, wären 50% vom fang potentielle aufsteiger.
   nun fängst Du außerhalb der schonzeit drei fische, einen braunen und zwei blanke.
   variante 1: Du lässt den braunen ziehen -> statistisch gesehen verhinderst Du einen aufsteiger = 33% vom fang
   variante 2: Du nimmst den braunen mit -> Du verhinderst zwei aufsteiger = 66% vom fang
   ich denk, variante 1 ist deutlich zu bevorzugen. mit moral, versteht sich. ohne nimmt man auch 25er dorsche.

 prinzipiell sollte man, wenn man überlegt, warum das eine gut und das andere schlecht ist, auch nur echte alternativen betrachten. und das sind in diesem fall nicht: brauner in der schonzeit oder brauner außerhalb der schonzeit. sondern brauner außerhalb der schonzeit gefangen und dann: mitnehmen oder nicht mitnehmen.

  ... ich glaub ich laber schon wieder |bla:


----------



## Lotte (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

moin-moin,

 @ nixnutz: erst einmal ein herzliches |welcome: hier im board!!! 

 labern??? nein, daß ist doch kein labern!!! du hast es doch sauber erklärt!!!


----------



## sundeule (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Wenn ich Deine Frage richtig verstehe, geht es Dir um die bunten Fische im Frühjahr.

Im Herbst: die sollen mal ruhig laichen

Im Frühjahr: Braune Fische sind dann meist noch nicht wieder in Form, häufig noch abgemagert. Viel Freude hat man mit denen in der Küche eh nicht - für mich ein Grund die dann lieber wieder paddeln zu schicken.


----------



## Pepe (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Moin Fyggi
Ja nehme jeden Fisch mit,den Du legal gefangen hast!Nie wird ein Angler mit einer Handangel den Schaden anrichten können,den unsere Wasserbauingenieure in den 50er 60 er Jahren unseren Flüssen und damit den Fischen angetan haben.Hiermit meine ich natürlich das Verbauen der Bäche und Flüsse zu Kanälen die möglichst schnell das Oberflächenwasser ableiten sollen.Gott sei Dank wird im Augenblick schon wieder renaturiert.Was für vermeidbare Kosten!
Denk an die untermassigen Fische die in den Netzen der verf... Nebenerwerbsfischer elendig krepieren.Schonzeit oder peng!
Also Fyggi,freu Dich Über jeden massigen Fisch braun oder blank.Ichn bin übrzeugt nach dem Verzehr einiger blanker Meerforellen wird Dir der Appetit auf Braune sowieso vergangen sein.Eine blanke Meerforelle im Juni gefangen kann ich roh essen und ich bin wirklich kein Seehund.
Tight lines Pepe


----------



## htp55 (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Jedem, ich sag mal: 'Edelfisch' wird einmal jährlich 'ne Auszeit gegönnt. Wäre es da nicht grundsätzlich sinnvoll, auf das Mefofischen während der gesetzlichen Schonzeiten ganz zu verzichten ???? ;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+
  Gerade z.Z. werden ja hauptsächlich gefärbte Fische gefangen (siehe 'aktuelle Mefo-Fänge') und auch wenn sie 'released' werden, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß die Fische in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden doch relativ hoch.
  Wie seht Ihr das ?


----------



## mot67 (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

moin,
eigentlich sehe ich das ähnlich wie htp55. denn wenn auf einen übersteiger erst 10 braune fische gehakt und gedrillt (und eventuell verletzt) werden müssen, ist es schon bedenklich.

ist ein schwieriges thema, denn welcher meerforellenfischer will auf die herbstangelei verzichten? 
ich gehe auch im herbst sehr gern ans wasser. ich denke, wie überall, macht einfach das mass die dinge aus. 
wenn jemand nun 5 mal ohne fisch am wasser war und dann eine "angebräunte" ausserhalb der schonzeit entnimmt, dann sollte es sein gutes recht sein.
die andere seite: ich traf ende september in dänemark einen hamburger angler, kam mit ihm ins gespräch, und er erzählte mir, dass er in seinen jetzt 1,5 wochen urlaub bereits 30 fische abgeschlagen hatte, von denen nur ein einziger silbern war. 
er möge den forellenkaviar so gern, die schonzeit begänne erst am 15.11. für gefärbte fische und sonst bräuchte man im herbst doch gar nicht losgehen...#d 

generell sollte man aufstiegsbereiten fischen schon die freiheit wieder schenken, damit man sie selbst oder ihre nachkommen in späteren jahren wieder sehen kann 

@pepe: sicher kann man als angler niemals die schäden von berufsfischerei, flussbegradigungen, sperrwerken und sonstigen bausünden verrichten, aber das sollte einem auch nicht als entschuldigung dienen. 

viele süsswasserfische haben schonzeiten, in denen sie komplett geschützt sind, warum nicht auch die meerforelle?

gruss mot


----------



## BrassenHelge (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

moin,
ich setze braune und spaddelige Meerforellen im Frühjahr ( im Herbst natürlich erst recht ) zurück, hauptsächlich wegen des eher hässlichen Anblickes brauner Fische. Es ist meiner Meinung nach jedoch nichts Verwerfliches im Frühjahr einen im Meer gefangenen und noch angefärbten Fisch, der wieder gut im Futter ist ( kommt ja ab und zu vor ), mitzunehmen. Muß ja jeder mit sich selbst abmachen können, auch wenn viele dieses sofort anprangern würden. Wenn man wirklich so denkt, dann sollte man sich auch gut überlegen, nochmals an einen Lachsfluß zu fahren, an dem man ja ganz gezielt auf  AUFSTEIGENDE Lachse und Meerforellen fischt. Außerdem ist ja an vielen Lachsflüssen das ja so tolle " CATCH & RELEASE "  verboten. Kommt vielleicht bald sogar ein Meerforellenangeln ohne Angelhaken in Mode ??? Einigen Leuten würde es bestimmt gut gefallen ( yippie....ein Nachläufer, hoffentlich hat er beim Biß keinen Zahn verloren  ).
Gruß Henning


----------



## Blauortsand (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Ein sehr sensibles Thema bei dem leicht die Emotionen hochkochen können! Dieses ersteinmal vorweg!!!

Ich denke es ist schwierig generell alles über Gesetze und Schonzeiten zu regulieren! Wichtig ist allerdings das jeder dass tut, was er vertreten kann!

Im letzten Jahr habe ich von Juli bis Ende April gefärbte Fische gefangen - Absteiger und Aufsteiger! Wäre diese Zeit geschont komplett dann bliebe nicht viel Angelzeit übrig! Natürlich gibt es auch Monate in denen weniger Gefärbte unterwegs sind und in eben solchen fische ich dann verstärkt!

Ich persönlich versuche möglichst wenig gefärbte Fische an den Haken zu bekommen dass heißt wenn ich merke, dass in einem Bereich vorwiegend eben solche vorhanden sind, dann mache ich oftmals einen Stellungswechsel! Dieses ist aber oftmals nicht einfach da gegfärbte Fische überall vorhanden sind wenn ich z.B. an der offenen Ostsee fische und dort kein Einlauf in unmittelbarer Nähe ist und ich trotzdem noch gefärbte Fische vorfinde!
Genauso verhalte ich mich auch wenn ich in einem Schwarm von kleinen Forellen stehe!

Was ich leider immer wieder beobachte ist, dass Gefärbte Forellen ersteinmal gekeschert werden selbst von Leuten die ich für recht Erfahren gehalten habe! Oftmals ist kein Hakenlöser sofort griffbereit ....
Es wäre schön wenn sich mehr Leute im Vorweg einen Kopf machen würden wie sie bei den Gefärbten Fischen vorgehen und diese möglichst schonend zurücksetzen ..... --> Küstenknigge!!!
Natürlich kommt es auch ab und zu mal vor, gerade im Frühjahr bei den absteigern wenn sie ausgehungert wieder im Meer erscheinen, dass sich sich so gierig auf die Köder stürzen, dass sie den Haken bis in die Kiemen schlucken und dann kaum noch unverletzt zurückgesetzt werden können!
Dieses kommt bei mir so 1-2 mal pro Jahr vor bei dutzenden von Fischen die ich fange die kommen dann halt mal mit sind aber wirklich die Ausnahme!!!
Gerade in Zeiten wo mit gefärbten fischen zu rechnen ist sollte aber meines Erachtens die Fischerei mit Naturködern überdacht werden!!!!!!!

Zu den Fischern mit den Kiemennetzen und Kistenweise abgeschlagenen Forellen will ich mich hier nur in soweit äußern, dass dieses oftmals nur herbeigeführt wird um das eigene gewissen zu beruhigen frei nach dem Motto es gibt ja immer noch Schlimmere!

Nochmal zur Herbstfischerei im Speziellen letzten Herbst habe ich sehr viele Blanke Fische gefangen - beiweiten mehr als Gefärbte und nicht unbedingt die kleinsten!!!! Dieses Jahr lief es bislang nicht so gut für mich im Herbst und es war bislang schwierig aber die Blanken sind auch da leider habe ich einige der Fisch im Drill verloren und mußte mal wieder lange nach den Blanken suchen da an den Plätzen auf denen ich im letzten Jahr fast nur Blanke hatte dieses Jahr bislang noch kein Blanker rausgekommen ist sondern wieder mal alles anders ist und ich ständig neue Plätze anteste!

Ich würde mir ja echt wünschen, dass die Fische nur im Fluss gefärbt wären und auch Gefärbte nicht beißen im Meer aber leider ist dieses nicht so und so kann ich dann halt nur versuchen mich möglichst korrekt zu verhalten und nach ein paar Gefärbten den Platz wechseln ....

Die Fischerei im Meer ziehe ich aufjedenfall der Fischerei im Fluss vor da die Fische im Meer fressen wollen und nicht mit Reizködern zum Anbiß gebracht werden obwohl sie dort ja nicht zum Fressen aufsteigen sondern zum laichen!
Aber wie schon gesagt jeder soll das tun, was er vor sich selbst vertreten kann und die Kreatur Fisch respektieren!!!


----------



## Pepe (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Moin Mot,wieso sollen die Umweltsünden der zurückliegenden Jahrzehnte bei mir für irgendeine Entschuldigung herhalten?
Meinst Du nach dem Motto-arme laichbereite Meerforelle du hast sowieso keine Chance abzulaichen,also kann ich Dich gleich abschlagen-Das meinte ich mit Sicherheit nicht.
im Herbst angeln ,oder nicht, ist eine persönliche Entscheidung.Bist Du der Meinung der Fisch braucht Schonung ,gehe einfach nicht fischen.Regeln müssen nicht immer
per Gesetz gemacht werden.Jeder einzelne kann sich seine eigenen Verhaltensregeln aufstellen.(müssen nicht mal dem kat.Imperativ I.Kant`s entsprechen)
Was Dein Beispiel des Hamburger Anglers in Dänemark angeht ,so Fischgeil habe ich schon des öfteren deutsche Angler in DK erlebt. Hamburger Angler sind ne Plage und werden es wohl auch bleiben.Sehe ich ein oder entsetzlicher Weise mehrer Autos mit HH Kennzeichen an den MeFo -Küstenplätzen in S-H oder DK stehen ;nehme ich gleich reissaus!
Noch schlimmer finde ich aber Deutsche,die für Geld sogenannte Guiding Touren an Dänemarks Küsten durchführen.Solln sie das meinetwegen in Deutschland machen.Als Deutscher sollte ich aber gerade in DK leise mit den Türen gehen!
Gruß Pepe


----------



## havkat (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Moin!



			
				Fyggi schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es ausser dem moralischen Anspruch auch einen sachlichen Punkt?



Eigentlich nicht.
Ob die Bunte jemals über einer Laichgrube stehen wird ist fraglich.
Man weiß es allerdings nicht.

In DK ist das Fischen auf Aufsteiger (im Meer), vor der Schonzeit, immer noch weit verbreitet.
Spezis kennen die Wanderrouten der großen Laichfische sehr genau (z.B. Einzugsgebiet/Randersfjord) und befischen diese, z.t. kapitalen, gefärbten Fische, gezielt.

Wer´s mag....

Ein großer Teil der Forellen befindet sich im Herbst längst in den (größeren) Flüssen.
Sie sind blank aufgestiegen und verfärben erst dort richtig.
Natürlich gibt es auch in größeren Flüssen späte Runs mit gefärbten Fischen.

Meine *Theorie* zu, teilweise komplett durchgefärbten Fischen an der Küste im Herbst ist folgende.

Sie stammen, nicht selten, aus kleinen/kleinsten Fliessen, die sehr schwankende Wasserstände aufweisen.
Diese Fische warten auf Wasser und stromern in den Einzugsbereichen herum zund "reifen" im Meer.
Sie müssen bereit sein, da das "Zeitfenster" in diesen Gewässern sehr klein ist.

Ich kenne "Rinnen" in DK die mit einem Schritt zu überqueren sind.
In den Mündungsbreichen tummeln sich mitunter "haufenweise" Aufsteiger und warten auf den Regen.
Diese Fische sind eigentlich "fertig" für´s Süßwasser, müssen aber im Salz aushalten.

Solche Ecken sind für mich, im Herbst/Winter tabu!

Ich fische im Herbst/Frühwinter generell an offenen Küsten.
Zum Beispiel *nicht* in WH.  
Verhindert den Fang von Bunten zwar nicht völlig, schränkt ihn aber ein.
Förden, geschütze, kleine Buchten oder Einzugsbereiche mit brackigem Wasser sind die Spots an denen man auf Hochzeiter trifft.


----------



## Blauortsand (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*



> Hamburger Angler sind ne Plage und werden es wohl auch bleiben.Sehe ich ein oder entsetzlicher Weise mehrer Autos mit HH Kennzeichen an den MeFo -Küstenplätzen in S-H oder DK stehen ;nehme ich gleich reissaus!



Pauschalisierst Du da nicht etwas??? Ich habe bislang nicht die erfahrungen mit HHburgern gemacht sondern habe einige hamburger freunde mit denen ich recht viel fischen gehe und diese verhalten sich immer äußerst korrekt - viele von denen würden sich wünschen die Küste direkt vor der Haustür zu haben so wie wir beide das Glück haben!



> Noch schlimmer finde ich aber Deutsche,die für Geld sogenannte Guiding Touren an Dänemarks Küsten durchführen.Solln sie das meinetwegen in Deutschland machen.Als Deutscher sollte ich aber gerade in DK leise mit den Türen gehen!



Ich persönlich kenne keinen Guide der in DK über die Stränge schlägt - haste da andere Erfahrungen gemacht? Die Guides die ich kenne achten besonders darauf, dass man sich nicht nur bei der Fischerei angemessen verhält sondern auch mit Land und Leuten keinen Bruch erlebt wären ja auch schön doof sich dort den Ruf zu versauen!


Mal abgesehen davon, das die komplette 2te Hälfte deines Postings Offtopic ist wenn Du also Diskussionbedarf zu HHburgern oder Guides hast dann nutze doch bestehende Threats zu dem Themen oder erstelle Neue aufjedenfall hat das ja nichts mit gefärbten Meerforellen zu tun!


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

@Jelle #6|good:!!!


----------



## Broder (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Moin Moin, 
es heißt ja auch Silberküste und nicht Goldküste - Das Hauptagument ist die Qualität dieser silberblanken Fische. 
Außerhalb der Schonzeit 1.1-30.9 ist es ja jedem selber überlassen, wie er verfährt-Nä oder was wollt ihr machen?. 
Ich habe allerdings noch nie eine braune gegessen und denke das diese vom Geschmack und Inhaltsstoffen (Vitamine usw.) her nicht an eine blanke herankommt. 
 - das habe ich noch nicht ausgetestet ich werde mal eine ganz leicht angefärbte außerhalb der Schonzeit antesten - wenn ich überhaupt sowas mal erwische (hatte bisher nur Silber)
 |wavey:


----------



## Pepe (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Überzeichnen ist auch eine Art von Kritik.In diesem Fall habe ich konkret auf einen Bericht von -MOT-geantwortet.
Sicherlich gehören meine Bemerkungen über selbsternannte deutsche Fischguides nicht in diesen Thread.Genausowenig wie diese deutschen semiproffesionellen  Anglerführer in Dänemark
ihr Unwesen treiben sollen.Überlasst es doch einfach den Einheimischen.
Pepe


----------



## detlefb (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*



			
				Pepe schrieb:
			
		

> Was Dein Beispiel des Hamburger Anglers in Dänemark angeht ,so Fischgeil habe ich schon des öfteren deutsche Angler in DK erlebt. Hamburger Angler sind ne Plage und werden es wohl auch bleiben.Sehe ich ein oder entsetzlicher Weise mehrer Autos mit HH Kennzeichen an den MeFo -Küstenplätzen in S-H oder DK stehen ;nehme ich gleich reissaus!
> Noch schlimmer finde ich aber Deutsche,die für Geld sogenannte Guiding Touren an Dänemarks Küsten durchführen.Solln sie das meinetwegen in Deutschland machen.Als Deutscher sollte ich aber gerade in DK leise mit den Türen gehen!
> Gruß Pepe




Sachmal Pepe, was rauchst Du für ein Kraut????
Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären, das Du es immer versuchen mußt das kleine Dänemark vor bösen Deutschen zu beschützen.
Die können das seit Jahrzehnten Alleine, so zumindest meine Erfahrung.......


----------



## JosiHH (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

@ DetlefB
Ach Detlef, lies Dir mal durch, was Pipi sonst noch so von sich gibt, und du weißt, welche Färbung der im Inneren trägt. Zitat gefällig?

"@ Hamburger,Wäre es nicht schön wenn alle Landsmannschaften zum Angeln in Ihren Ländern bleiben würden.
Die Bayern in Bayern
Die Schleswig-Holsteiner in Schleswig Holstein
usw"

Da isses schon komisch, dass ein Kieler immer schön nach DK zum fischen fährt, dieses Recht aber nur für sich in Anspruch nimmt und alle anderen für gröhlende Horden hält.

Seine Argumentation hinsichtlich der brauen Fische läßt ja auch tief blicken. Frei nach dem Motto: Ich mach Mist, aber solange der Mist anderer noch größer ist hab ich doch gar nicht getan....

Also Detlef... solche möchtegern-Boardies, die augenscheinlich nur darauf fixiert sind, sich selbst als den Mittelpunkt ihrer kleinen Welt zu sehen und andere anzupöbeln und zu beleidigen wird hier immer geben. Und da isses doch schön, wenn wir dadurch jemanden haben den wir als "armen Angeler" belächeln können.

Schöne Grüsse
Bis Samstag
Josi


----------



## Broder (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Moin,
also ich halte das für ein Anfängerfehler sich gleich mit dem Kiddys im Wohnmobil zu verbarrikadieren wenn wenn mal einer aus WL oder HH oder PI auftaucht was eher die Ausnahme ist.-traurig-
Nur Schiss vor der Frage na? was geht? hast was gefangen wenn ja wo?
und warum wohl - weil er selber nicht weiß was gerade geht,
-hat nichts mit selbsternannten Fischgide zu tun, wenn einer was aufgecheckt hat dann ist das halt so ob Däne oder Deutscher-Ich muß da nicht geboren sein um ne Mefo aufzuspüren.
Dieser Informationsaustausch ist gerade wichtig in DK - bei 1000km befischbare  Küste und 1000 Wurf pro Fisch gerade zu unerläßlich das man unter Anglern da ein kleinen Klönschnack hält mache ich auch mit däneischen Anglern und ich mach das sogar mit Fliegenfischern
 :q Ich bin sogar so ehrlich und war auch mal in einem dänischen Forellenpuff
aber nur kucken!
 #h


----------



## JosiHH (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

@ Broder
Vielleicht ist das ja sein Problem.
Wenn die bösen Hamburger sehen würden, dass er auch gerne mal braune Fische mitnimmt, dann würden die wohl wirklich zu prügelnden Horden werden...

Josi



			
				Pepe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja nehme jeden Fisch mit,den Du legal gefangen hast!...
> Also Fyggi,freu Dich Über jeden massigen Fisch braun oder blank.....
> Tight lines Pepe


----------



## havkat (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Leude!

Auch wenn es mehr als *fragwürdig* ist, vom Kennzeichen auf die anglerische Ethik/Moral des Inhabers des Fahrzeugs zu schließen..........

Hakt diese Meinung nun ab, auch wenn ich den Hals der Hamburger verstehen kann.














Mir geht´s so bei Berlinern!  :q 


Also, wieder zum Thema.............


----------



## Pepe (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Hallo Detlef,also so ne schöne Tüte...
an das  HGM JosiHH
ich fahre nicht immer nach Dänemark nur um zu angeln.Ich bin polizeilich angemeldet,besitze ein Haus in einer netten kleinen Stadt nördlich der Grenze und gehöre zur deutschen Minderheit dort.Da ich in Kiel arbeite habe ich z.Zt. meinen 1.Wohnsitz dort.
Was willst Du mir mit Braunen Forellen unterstellen? Klar ,ich fische am liebsten
 über Laichbetten,vorzugsweise mit Dynamit ,bin Stellfischnetzer
und eiskalter Killer untermassiger Fische.      Trotzdem
Ich habe es des öfteren bemerkt wie Dänen die Augen verdrehten wenn mal wieder eine Horde deutscher "Sportfischer" ihre Gewässer okkupierten.
Wohlgemerkt.Ich bin Deutscher,kein Däne aber erst recht kein Hamburger.
Pepe


----------



## JosiHH (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*



			
				Pepe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Deutscher,kein Däne aber erst recht kein Hamburger.
> Pepe



 |schild-g 

Aber die Häuser / Hütten in DK kaufen ist ok?
Ich liebe Doppelmoral

Der Rest ist schweigen....


----------



## detlefb (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

@ Havkat, 

Jawoll, melde gehorsam habe verstanden   

@ JosiHH

keep cool!!!! Logo!  ich kenne die Postings. Die haben fast Blöder Qualität!!!

@ Pepe, 
>>>> Ich habe es des öfteren bemerkt wie Dänen die Augen verdrehten >>>>
das mir auch schon ein paar Mal aufgefallen, als ich mit Ihnen (den Dänen) nach dem Angeln, am Lagerfeuer, ordentlich einen Gesoffen habe. Die Dänen sind echt trinkfest.....


----------



## Broder (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*



			
				Pepe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Detlef,also so ne schöne Tüte...
> an das  HGM JosiHH
> Ich bin Deutscher,kein Däne aber erst recht kein Hamburger.
> Pepe


hohoho Neiiiin
ich gebe Dir das RD Kennzeichen 
@DB genau! - fast


----------



## Fyggi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Hai,

wenn ich gewußt hätte, was aus diesem Thema noch wird, hätte ich um eine umfangreichere Sachlichkeit gebeten.........

Ich dachte aber, daß es hier Meinungsverschiedenheiten lediglich aufgrund der grundsätzlichen  Einstellung zum Wohl / Unwohl des Fisches geben könnte.

Sachlich betrachtet entnehme ich  den Postings, daß es sich bei dem Zurücksetzen brauner Fisch um eine, na, sagen wir mal, bei einigen Anglern persönlich zeitlich vorgezogene Schonzeit handelt. 

Die Frage hatte ihren Ursprung in der Tatsache, dass in den Laichflüssen direkt auch Aufsteiger gefischt werden darf, dieses an der Küste aber bei vielen Mefo-Anglern verpöhnt ist, was etwas unverständlich erscheint.

Ich denke, daß es für jemanden, der weiter von der Küste entfernt wohnt und dann vielleicht mal eine Mefo fängt, auch wenn sie braun sein sollte, schwerer ist, diesen Fisch zurückzusetzen.

Aber das sind wahrscheinlich Themen wie "Catch and Release" o.ä.

Weiter eine schöne Herbstsaison, denen es vergönnt sein sollte, die Entscheidung überhaupt treffen zu können.........


Marc


----------



## Broder (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*



			
				Fyggi schrieb:
			
		

> Hai,
> 
> 
> Die Frage hatte ihren Ursprung in der Tatsache, dass in den Laichflüssen direkt auch Aufsteiger gefischt werden darf, dieses an der Küste aber bei vielen Mefo-Anglern verpöhnt ist, was etwas unverständlich erscheint.
> ...


unverständlich?
Diese Fische haben keine ausreichende Qualität
sie schmecken
 :v 
in ein paar Monaten wäre daraus wieder ein fast "Wildlachs"
geworden -fettgefressen - schwer an Muskeln und silber


----------



## Sandpiper (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

"Ich denke, daß es für jemanden, der weiter von der Küste entfernt wohnt und dann vielleicht mal eine Mefo fängt, auch wenn sie braun sein sollte, schwerer ist, diesen Fisch zurückzusetzen."

@Fyggi
... nein, ist es nicht. (s.a. Zurück von der Förde)
Ich durfte es probieren, ich würde es wieder tun.
Und es war meine erste und zweite.

Allerdings habe ich mich im nachhinein auch gefragt, ob es richtig war diesen Fischen im Herbst überhaupt nachzustellen ...

Wie sagen die Engländer doch so passend:
"Es geht um das Fischen, nie um den Fisch."


----------



## detlefb (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

@ Fyggi,

sachlich war es  auch, bis zum Erscheinen eines Herrn P aus K.

Besonder das Posting von Jelle war doch sehr Aussagekräftig, oder?

Edit ... Die Frage hatte ihren Ursprung in der Tatsache, dass in den Laichflüssen direkt auch Aufsteiger gefischt werden darf, dieses an der Küste aber bei vielen Mefo-Anglern verpöhnt ist, was etwas unverständlich erscheint.......

Der Punkt ist wahrlich kitzelig, besonders dann, wenn in den betreffenden Flüssen auch noch mit Mefo besetzt wird und dann gezielt auf Aufsteiger gefischt wird / werden darf.
Da ist mir persönlich dann nicht zum Lachen.
Ob das wirklich sinnvoll ist muß sich wohl jeder selbst beanworten, Gesetzeslage hin oder her.
Ich habe das für mich beanwortet.   ....Edit


----------



## Fyggi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Hai Broder, 

etwas falsch ausgedrückt: mein Unverständnis bezog sich nicht auf das Zurücksetzen, sondern darauf, daß das Fischen  in den bekanntesten Lachsflüssen dieser Welt als absolut hip angesehen wird. Dieses kann ich nicht verstehen. Einige aus dem Board stellen sich die Frage ob es aus ihrer Sicht "fair" ist, auf Herbstfische zu angeln. Andererseits scheint diese Frage beim Befischen der "bekannten" Flüsse überhaupt nicht aufzutauchen!?

@Sandpieper

Ich finde, dass das Zurücksetzen von Fischen eine grundsätzliche Frage der Einstellung ist. Ich bin auch erst über das Karpfenfischen mit einem kritischen Karpfenfischer, der mich fast zum Zurücksetzen "gezwungen"  :g  hat, in diese Richtung des Denkens gekommen. Und kann mich heute mehr an dem von mir zurückgesetzten Fisch erfreuen (es sei denn, ich muß mal wieder für ein "Alibi" sorgen, damit die Frau nicht auf falsche Gedanken kommt . Aber auch gerade beim Karpfenfischen gab es hitzige Diskussionen um "Catch and Release".

Aber wie es so ist, obwohl ich unserer Region seit Jahren fast ausschließlich mit der künstlichen Fliege fische, nehme ich natürlich gerade an die Küste auch die Blinkerrute mit, trotz meiner Einstellung zum Fliegenfischen (nein, kein elitäres Denken der "besseren" Fliegenfischer , es macht mir einfach mehr Spaß....)

Marc


----------



## Broder (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Hallo Fyggi, 
Ach so! Du sprichst von der Fischerei auf Lachse in Flüssen, wenn diese zu tausenden aufsteigen, also das ist was für Bären und für uns in  Behr Wathosen. 
In diesen Ländern ist der Lachsbestand ja auchnicht gefärdet.
Wir müssen uns ja nach dem Verhältnissen hier in unseren Breiten richten und uns an die bestehenden Gesetze halten.
Ich finde wir sollten jetzt nicht Apfel mit Birnen vergleichen - wir sind immernoch beim Meerforellenangeln und da setzt man braune MF in der Schonzeit 1.10 bis 31.12 wieder zurück - so ist das lt Gesetz, 

wer möchte kann das für sich anders handhaben, - 
damit ist natürlich gemeint dies auch außerhalb der Schonzeit zu tun.

Der Lachs darf hierzulande auch wärend der Schonzeit (gleiche wie Mefo) nicht geangelt werden, wenn er gefärbt ist und Mindestmaß für den Lachs ist 60 cm was unter dem Wert silberblank ist darf auch nicht entnommen werden.
lieben Gruß Broder
 #h


----------



## Pepe (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Fyggi,mir scheint Deine Anfangsfrage war wohl rein akademisch.
In den 70er Jahren haben wir,dh.einige wenige aus einem Verein der mit einen kleinen Fluss im Landesteil Schleswig bewirtschaftet,uns mit der Hege der Salmoniden beschäftigt.Eine Brutanlage wurde gebaut ,es wurde E-gefischt and so on.War ne Menge Arbeit,zB. so einen Motor für das E-Fischgerät übern Acker zu transportieren.
Das ganze Prozedere mit Eiern,Brütlingen Setzlingen usw.Ich fing damals wenn es hoch kommt vieleicht 3-4 Meerforellen im Jahr und war stolz.Ich nahm auch Fische im März oder im September mit.Tue ich heute übrigens auch noch.
Also wenn es denn verwerflich sein sollte braune Fische abzuschlagen bin ich eben ein Fischfrevler.Ich leiste übrigens heute noch meinen Arbeitsdienst in deutschen und dänischen Vereinen in denen ich Mitglied bin.
All die Klugscheisser mit Ihren Bedenken sollten sich vielleicht mal klarwerden wieviel Benzin sie(z.B.aus Hamburg) verjuckeln bis sie Ihre 40 cm Forelle ,leicht angebräunt,
wieder zurücksetzen.
Pepe (der den alten Küstenzeiten nachtrauert)


----------



## Broder (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*



			
				Fyggi schrieb:
			
		

> Hai Broder,
> etwas falsch ausgedrückt: mein Unverständnis bezog sich nicht auf das Zurücksetzen, sondern darauf, daß das Fischen  in den bekanntesten Lachsflüssen dieser Welt als absolut hip angesehen wird. Dieses kann ich nicht verstehen.
> Marc


zB Der neue Weltrekordfisch wurde im Herbst 93 im berühmten, schwedischen Fluß Em gelandet. Der Riese wog 15,2 Kilo und biß auf eine 6er Fliege, hat einen Laichhaken und ist gefärbt, was in diesem Fall normal ist, wäre am Meer schlicht undenkbar.


----------



## mutz (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

nach dem laichen ist vor dem laichen. ein abgeschlagener fisch -egal wo, wie und wann- wird sich nicht mehr vermehren!

von soher sollte man daraus keine moralische frage machen, sondern lieber mit angeln aufhören, oder sich mehr für den mefo-bestand engagieren.

solange man sich im gesetzlichen rahmen bewegt gibt es doch keine probleme...oder

angeln gehn, glücklich sein.

ps. ein typischer anfängerfehler, gefangene fische abzuschlagen :q


----------



## Broder (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Moin,
Ich finde Weibchen und ganz kleine sollten verschont werden;-)
Wenn dann kann es sich bei der Qualität des Fleisches nur um Räucherware handeln und das auch nur bedingt nach Grad der Verfärbung.
lieben Gruß Broder


----------



## Pepe (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Mutz,
meinst Du wirklich.Ein Tier zu locken,sich an seinen verzweifelten Befreiungsversuchen delektieren und anschliessend nimms mir nich krumm Kumpel war nur für mein Ego.
Nein das kann doch nicht der Sinn des Angelns sein?


----------



## Broder (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

In der Natur herrscht geben und nehmen-
Fischreiher-Kormorane, Marder sowie Raubfische (Meerforelle? ) -Netze-Verbauungen in den Fließgewässern sind die Hauptfeinde der Meerforellen. Der Große frißt den Kleinen - der Mensch kann aber seinen Verstand einsetzten und ....


----------



## mutz (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*



			
				Pepe schrieb:
			
		

> Mutz,
> meinst Du wirklich.Ein Tier zu locken,sich an seinen verzweifelten Befreiungsversuchen delektieren und anschliessend nimms mir nich krumm Kumpel war nur für mein Ego.
> Nein das kann doch nicht der Sinn des Angelns sein?


nein, das ist der unsinn des angelns. ich verabscheu c&r. ich angel für den kochtopf, hab aber trotzdem meine eigenen regeln, die über die gesetzlichen regelungen hinausgehn.

pepe, |wavey: leider muss ich deine erfahrungen mit den hammugers teilen. den hier anwesenden natürlich ausgenommen...


----------



## Pepe (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Gott sei Dank Mutz,
dann sind wir ja schon mal drei(den dritten nenne ich nicht,obwohl mich das sehr gefreut hat) der der MF Hype noch nicht verfallen ist.
Pepe(wieder nen bischen optimistischer)


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Klugscheisser gibts ja zum Glück nicht im AB. 
Jedenfalls nicht soviele das es sich lohnen würde die mit "All die" hier anzusprechen.
Auch hinter versteckter Feder finde ich diese Ausdrücke nicht so prall. 

Bitte immer vor dem Abschicken überlegen ob es persönlich genommen werden könnte.

Man kann seine Ansichten polemsich oder sachlich diskutieren.
Letzteres wird im Board bevorzugt. Ersteres gibt auf Dauer mächtig Ärger mit dem Moderator. Das sollte eine klare Ansage sein.



zum Thema
Interessiert jemanden meine Meinung zu den Braunen?

Ich habe kein Prob damit wenn jemand außerhalb der SZ eine Gefärbte umkloppt. Für mich kommts nicht in Frage. Hat was mit meiner Psyche zu tun.
Es viel einfacher für mich nur blitzeblanke Fische zu entnehmen. Ich brauch mich um keine SZ kümmern oder sonst was. Sicher ist das auch nicht Gesetzeskonform aber "Who cares würde Betty sagen" 
Zudem ist der kulinarische Genuß wirklich etwas besser. In DK habe ich schon Wal, Eiderente und auch braune Mefo gegessen. Der Däne hats zwar gut gemeint, aber der Hit wars nicht.


----------



## Fyggi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Hai,

@mutz 
"nach dem laichen ist vor dem laichen. ein abgeschlagener fisch -egal wo, wie und wann- wird sich nicht mehr vermehren!"

Das ist ,glaube ich, die Antwort auf meine, tatsächlich eher akademische Frage. 

Deshalb denke ich, es läuft eben auf die "vorgezogene" Schonzeit hinaus, die individuell von der jeweiligen Einstellung beeinflußt wird. 
Aus der Sicht der Notwendigkeit einer Schonzeit (deren Sinn ja wohl unbestritten ist) ergäbe sich hieraus schon ein sachliches Argument, braune Fische zurückzusetzen (unabhängig von Netzfischerei, Wasserverschmutzung etc.). Die Frage nach den unterschiedlichen Regelungen der einzelnen Bundesländer oder Länder und deren Sinn stelle ich hier jetzt nicht.........

Andererseits kann man niemandem sachliche Vorwürfe machen, wenn er ausserhalb der Schonzeit oder gesetzlichen Regelung braune Fische entnimmt.

Also bleibt es dabei:  hier wird jeder für sich entscheiden müssen, was er macht!!!


TL, Marc


----------



## mot67 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*



			
				Pepe schrieb:
			
		

> All die Klugscheisser mit Ihren Bedenken sollten sich vielleicht mal klarwerden wieviel Benzin sie(z.B.aus Hamburg) verjuckeln bis sie Ihre 40 cm Forelle ,leicht angebräunt, wieder zurücksetzen.



muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## Broder (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

dürfen außerhalb der Schonzeit 16 Liter Normal verbrauchen.


----------



## schelli (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Ich hör hier immer  braune Fische .........

Also da ich kein Küstenbewohner bin ....

Braune Fische kennen wir in Bayern nur unter den Fachbegriff

GOLDBRAUN   am besten mit Salzkartoffeln :q  :q 

oder sie fallen dir in den Dreck, dann sind sie auch braun.


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

Auch mal etwas zum Thema "braun".

Der Fisch mit den Kindern, eine 11,5kg Kracher aus der Kögebucht - braun in
unserem Sinne. Mehr kann ich zu diesem Fisch nicht sagen.

Der zweite Fisch: 87cm/7,5 kg - braun in unserem Sinne. Für den war ich selbst verantwortlich. Der Fisch hatte nebenbei seinen kleinen Flutterchuck so tief in den Kiemenspalten, das ich mehrere Eimer Wasser übers Bootsheck gießen mußte, um allein das Blut wieder außenbords zu bringen.
Trotzdem: Auch wenn er hier in guter Kondition zu sehen ist, die kulinarische Qualität des Fisches ist mit dem eines blanken Fisches nicht zu vergleichen.

Die Entscheidungen jedenfalls muß jeder selbst treffen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Die Entscheidungen jedenfalls muß jeder selbst treffen.


 .... da ist die Sache doch mal wieder auf den Punkt gebracht  #6 
Der Eine so, der Andere so....und so lange sich jeder an die Richtlinien hält.... also  ;+ 
Diskutieren kann ich mit jedem sehr viel und sehr lange.
Wir (ich sage mal wir und meine uns hier oben in Küstennähe), die fast täglich die Möglichkeit haben etwas Meeresluft zu schnuppern, haben es bestimmt etwas leichter ausserhalb der Schonzeit einer (in top Kondition befindlichen) gefärbten Meerforelle schonend auf Wiedersehen zu sagen. Jemand der vielleicht *für ein Wochenende * aus Süddeutschland anreist und dann mit einer (ausserhalb der Schonzeit gefangenen) gefärbten Meerforelle zurückfährt ist doch kein schlechter Mensch. Ich heisse es für mich persönlich nicht für gut, aber verurteile ich deshalb den Anderen ??
Nein !! Wie schon bemekt -> die Entscheidung muß jeder selbst treffen !

Punkt , Ende und aus


----------



## theactor (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

@Diggel:  #6 
Besser kann man's nicht posten!


----------



## prinzi-butt (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

gratuliere,
besser kann man es wirklich kaum ausdrücken
gruss


----------



## Medo (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> .... da ist die Sache doch mal wieder auf den Punkt gebracht #6
> Der Eine so, der Andere so....und so lange sich jeder an die Richtlinien hält.... also ;+
> Diskutieren kann ich mit jedem sehr viel und sehr lange.
> Wir (ich sage mal wir und meine uns hier oben in Küstennähe), die fast täglich die Möglichkeit haben etwas Meeresluft zu schnuppern, haben es bestimmt etwas leichter ausserhalb der Schonzeit einer (in top Kondition befindlichen) gefärbten Meerforelle schonend auf Wiedersehen zu sagen. Jemand der vielleicht *für ein Wochenende *aus Süddeutschland anreist und dann mit einer (ausserhalb der Schonzeit gefangenen) gefärbten Meerforelle zurückfährt ist doch kein schlechter Mensch. Ich heisse es für mich persönlich nicht für gut, aber verurteile ich deshalb den Anderen ??
> ...


 
#6 #6 #6 

so isses...

#6 #6 #6


----------



## mutz (1. November 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*

da stolper ich grad über eine aussage von Herrn Robert Vollborn, stellvertretender geschäftsführer und rechtsanwalt, beim LSFV. das bezieht sich zwar nicht direkt auf das hier angesprochene thema, passt aber imho sehr gut dazu:


"Liebe Angelfreunde, 

eines vorweg: ich gebe nachfolgend weder eine offizielle Verbandsmeinung wieder, noch eine persönliche Wertung, sondern vielmehr die Rechtslage - die nicht immer vernünftig ist. In den vorangehenden Beiträgen sind viele interessante Ansätze angesprochen worden. Ich kann aber hier nur auf einige eingehen. So ist mir etwa das Beifang-Urteil nicht bekannt. Über die Diskussion an sich kann man sich in jedem Fall nur freuen, denn sie zeigt das hohe Verantwortungsgefühl der Angler. Allerdings habe ich in den letzten zwei Wochen bestimmt von fünf Foren derartige Anfragen bekommen. Viele Initiativen haben sich zum Schutz von Dorsch und Kabeljau gebildet. Hier muß eine Zersplitterung verhindert und eine Bündelung der Kräfte angestrebt werden! Der LSFV, der den Dorschschutz mit ganz konkreten, wissenschaftlich abgestimmten Vorschlägen bereits bis nach Brüssel getragen hat, wäre ein geeigneter „Kopf“ für diese Bewegung. Letztlich ist ja sogar unser schleswig-holsteinischer Dachverband LVAF an der Frage des Dorschschutzes gescheitert und untergegangen, weil die Berufsfischer ganz andere Vorstellungen hatten. 

Den Vorteil höheren Schutzes, ob in Gewässerordnungen oder als freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung, erkenne ich wohl. Aber es gehört dazu in unserem Land eine rechtliche Grundlage. So darf ein Autofahrer natürlich nicht schneller fahren, als es die Verkehrszeichen zulassen, er darf aber genausowenig ohne triftigen Grund langsamer fahren, wenn er dadurch den Verkehrsfluß behindert, § 3 Abs. 2 StVO. Eine solche Vorschrift müßte in das Fischereirecht aufgenommen werden. 

Grundlage für die Festlegung von Mindestmaßen in der Küstenfischereiordnung (KüFO) und der Binnenfischereiordnung (BiFO) ist die Überlegung, daß Fische auf jeden Fall einmal im Leben die Chance haben sollen, abzulaichen und damit für eine Bestandserhaltung zu sorgen. Erst anschließend sollen sie gefangen werden können, wobei nach dem Tierschutzgesetz (ein Bundesgesetz, das übrigens das einzelne Tier schützen soll) ein vernünftiger Grund dafür vorliegen muß, daß der Angler dem Fisch beim Fang möglicherweise Leiden zufügt. Dieser vernünftige Grund ist in der Regel die Verwertung des Fisches als Nahrungsmittel. 

Fängt der Angler nun einen untermaßigen Fisch, so ist er nach dem Fischereirecht in jedem Fall schonend zurückzusetzen, kann also gerade nicht verwertet werden. Für dessen eventuelle Leiden liegt somit kein vernünftiger Grund vor. Dennoch ist in dieser Weise zu verfahren, weil der Bestandsschutz oberstes Ziel ist. Dafür wird in Kauf genommen, daß der vernünftige Grund der Fangverwertung entfällt. 
Und um Zweifelsfälle oder argumentative Schlupflöcher von vornherein auszuschließen, gelten die Mindestmaße generell und ohne Einschränkung, so daß das Zurücksetzen ohne Ausnahme und unabhängig vom Zustand des Fisches geschehen muß. 

Ab einer bestimmten, in der KüFO und der BiFO festgelegten Größe ist jedoch von einem mindestens einmal erfolgten Ablaichen auszugehen, so daß dann die bestandsschützenden Anforderungen vorliegen, dem Schutz der Art also genügt wird, so daß dann zum Schutz des Individuums wieder der vernünftige Grund der Fangverwertung gegeben sein muß. 

Nun ist in vielen unserer Vereine verbreitet, in Gewässerordnungen oder anderen freiwilligen Selbstbeschränkungen das Mindestmaße und/oder die Schonzeiten von Fischen gegenüber den jeweiligen Landesverordnungen heraufzusetzen, den Fischen also einen größeren Schutz zukommen zu lassen. Damit werden nach geltendem Recht maßige oder nicht geschonte Fische vereinsintern zu untermaßigen, geschonten, mit der Folge, daß sie eigentlich vorsichtig in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen sind. 

Die Angler setzen sich damit jedoch klar in Widerspruch zu den rechtlichen Vorschriften, denn diese besagen, daß der Bestandsschutz angesichts des erreichten gesetzlichen Mindestmaßes keine Priorität mehr gegenüber dem Tierschutzgesetz hat. 

Es besteht also eine gewisse Zwickmühle: entweder entnimmt der Angler den Fisch, verwertet ihn durch Verzehr, genügt damit vollumfänglich dem Tierschutz, handelt aber eventuell seiner Vereinsordnung zuwider und kann dort mit einer Strafmaßnahme belegt werden, oder er angelt gemäß den Vereinsbestimmungen und macht sich so unter Umständen strafbar nach § 17 Ziff. 2 lit. b TierschutzG, der eine Geld- oder Freiheitsstrafe vorsieht. 

Beides soll nicht sein, und dieser Widerspruch darf sich überhaupt nicht stellen. Deshalb ist der gut gemeinte Weg, die gesetzlichen Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten zu übersteigen, den Vereinen jedenfalls nicht generell anzuraten. 

Einen Ausweg kann nur die im Fischereirecht festgelegte Hegepflicht liefern, also die Pflicht, einen der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers entsprechenden artenreichen, heimischen und gesunden Fischbestand aufzubauen und zu erhalten. Allerdings besteht die Hegepflicht nur an Binnengewässern, nicht jedoch an der Küste, so daß dort immer die gesetzlichen Schonmaße und -zeiten gelten. 

An den Binnengewässern jedoch kann sich über die Hegepflicht eine andere Situation ergeben, etwa wenn sich nach einem Fischsterben oder irgendwelchen anderen erheblichen Einflüssen auf das Gewässer die Fischbestände in einem schlechten Zustand befinden. Dann kann die Notwendigkeit bestehen, ausnahmsweise von den gesetzlichen Regelungen abzuweichen, weil dann die oben dargelegte Wertigkeit zwischen Bestandsschutz und Schutz des individuellen Tieres wieder zugunsten des ganzen Bestandes verschoben wird. 
"
quelle: http://forum.lsfv-sh.de/viewtopic.php?t=53

tl

edit: unter diesen aspekten könnte man sich auch das herbstangeln noch mal durch den kopf gehen lassen...


----------



## mutz (1. November 2004)

*AW: Braune Fische*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Meine *Theorie* zu, teilweise komplett durchgefärbten Fischen an der Küste im Herbst ist folgende.
> 
> Sie stammen, nicht selten, aus kleinen/kleinsten Fliessen, die sehr schwankende Wasserstände aufweisen.
> Diese Fische warten auf Wasser und stromern in den Einzugsbereichen herum zund "reifen" im Meer.
> Sie müssen bereit sein, da das "Zeitfenster" in diesen Gewässern sehr klein ist.


das ist keine theorie! sondern eine tatsache!
bei den meist kleinen (winzigen) ostseezuflüssen gilt meist:
die fische stehn vorm bach, warten auf den richtigen pegel, gehn rein, poppen und sind innerhalb 1-2 wochen wieder raus. grade die rogner. die milchner verweilen gern länger im bach, da sie öfter abspritzen können....

tl


----------

